# tiger shrimp sell off



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

I got about 50 some tiger shrimp juvies.

2.50 each for any quantity. welcome to pick them out.

Pick up location kennedy and hwy 7 area

Thank you


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Are these just regular wild caught tigers?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't look blue to me... If anything the one looks like a super tiger with the yellow head and tail.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Those look like the wild tiger from China, which sometimes has a blue tinge to the color, but they definitely are NOT orange eyed blue tigers!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*blue tigers*



RCode said:


> Don't look blue to me... If anything the one looks like a super tiger with the yellow head and tail.


i never said they were blue, i only said tiger shrimp.
I'm not sure where they are from, i ordered them from a farm
from Taiwan, they invoiced me for them AS BLue Tigers. 
But im just selling them off as regular tigers.

if they were blue they wouldnt be $2.50 ea


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Those look like the wild tiger from China, which sometimes has a blue tinge to the color, but they definitely are NOT orange eyed blue tigers!


definitely *NOT * OEBT


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

hahaha... sorry buddy not a cheap shot, just didn't read correctly. 

Good price for tigers, especially if you are just starting off! You can always breed out the colours of them. Any other cool shrimp?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes that was a misunderstanding, thought you were posting them as OEBT's.

Yes they are the regular tigers many Taiwan suppliers call them different names, some wild, some blue, but they are all wild tigers, however if they have orange on the head and tail, they will be Super Tigers (comes from a different area I believe and they are a good bit bigger) and well worth the $2.50 price


----------

